# what if my company refuses to provide me a NOC



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

I have worked for my current company for a year and my contract with the company is over. Now I'm going to work for a new company. Now my visa is a Free Zone visa and the question is, if my current company refuses to provide me with a NOC, is it possible for me to cancel my visa and then my new company will provide me with a new visa? do I have to leave the country within 1 month since my visa is canceled? (even if I'm applying the new visa?)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will need to have your current visa cancelled before you can transfer your sponsorship to another company. The law does not allow for you to have 2 valid visas running concurrently. If anything, your current employer is legally responsible for you, therefore, if you leave, it is in their best interest to cancel your visa and end that liability.

Once your visa is cancelled, you have 28 (or it could be 30 days) to either leave the country or find a new sponsor. You will be charged for overstaying if you fail to obtain a new visa within the grace period. Immigration services can only update their records once they have received and processed your application, therefore it is a good idea to push your new employer to get your visa sorted out as soon as the old visa is cancelled.

As far as I am aware, you do not actually need an NOC from your employer if you are in the free zone. Technically, it is the free zone authority that is your sponsor - not your employer.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Deanne Z said:


> I have worked for my current company for a year and my contract with the company is over. Now I'm going to work for a new company. Now my visa is a Free Zone visa and the question is, if my current company refuses to provide me with a NOC, is it possible for me to cancel my visa and then my new company will provide me with a new visa? do I have to leave the country within 1 month since my visa is canceled? (even if I'm applying the new visa?)


Check with the MOL. If you complete a fixed term contract, I'm not sure you need an NOC anyway?

Otherwise you'll get a ban, and you might be able to pay a ban lifting fee.

Going to a free zone might negate the need for an NOC also - ask the new company, or the free zone authority.

You have 30 days grace period to leave the UAE after visa cancellation. But if new company gets visa application submitted before end of 30 day period then you might be able to just get new stamp in passport without exiting UAE.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bonk said:


> Check with the MOL. If you complete a fixed term contract, I'm not sure you need an NOC anyway?
> 
> Otherwise you'll get a ban, and you might be able to pay a ban lifting fee.


The other person would need to check with the free zone authority as the rules are different for free zone companies. MOL only deals with companies outside of the free zone.

Albeit I was made redundant and ended up working for a Government company afterwards but I only worked for my previous free zone employer for just 3 months. Didn't seem to affect my ability to get a new visa and no one bothered to actually ask any questions or ask for an NOC but I agree with you, it is better to check with the relevant authority and deal with the facts as my experience could very likely be the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

If you move to a government company, I think you're exempt from a ban.

But yes, always check with the authorities. That way you know you're getting authoritative BS instead of the common garden www variety .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bonk said:


> That way you know you're getting authoritative BS instead of the common garden www variety .


 ha ha, you have a great sense of humour! That cracked me up!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> ha ha, you have a great sense of humour! That cracked me up!


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You will need to have your current visa cancelled before you can transfer your sponsorship to another company. The law does not allow for you to have 2 valid visas running concurrently. If anything, your current employer is legally responsible for you, therefore, if you leave, it is in their best interest to cancel your visa and end that liability.
> 
> Once your visa is cancelled, you have 28 (or it could be 30 days) to either leave the country or find a new sponsor. You will be charged for overstaying if you fail to obtain a new visa within the grace period. Immigration services can only update their records once they have received and processed your application, therefore it is a good idea to push your new employer to get your visa sorted out as soon as the old visa is cancelled.
> 
> As far as I am aware, you do not actually need an NOC from your employer if you are in the free zone. Technically, it is the free zone authority that is your sponsor - not your employer.


very helpful!!! thank you very much!!! actually im asking this question for my colleague because she's leaving our company for a new one, but I will face the same problem when my contract is over.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

[You have 30 days grace period to leave the UAE after visa cancellation. But if new company gets visa application submitted before end of 30 day period then you might be able to just get new stamp in passport without exiting UAE.[/QUOTE]

this is exactly what i wanna know about. Thanks!


----------

